
Announcing real IEs for Browserling - cleverjake
http://www.catonmat.net/blog/announcing-real-internet-explorers-for-browserling/
======
zackham
Hey Peteris,

I just want to let you know that what you're doing is awesome and I've been
following it since the beginning. Browserling, from one dev to another, is a
terrific implementation, and to speak to its benefits, I have used it a bunch
of times because it is faster than booting up a VM for quick smoke tests.
Everything has worked really well and I recommend it to everyone that mentions
browser testing.

I'd love to give you money - and it sounds like you'll be offering a prepaid
plan - so I'll do that as soon as it's released. If there's a mailing list
please add me to it, email in profile.

~~~
pkrumins
Hey!

We do have paid plans already, and we have over 100 customers already!

Go to <https://browserling.com/> and scroll down to "pricing". The cheapest
developer plan is $20, which includes real IEs, ssh tunnels, and a developer
testling plan (www.testling.com - our other product).

------
unbeli
Wanted to try, was bored to death by the queuing time. Annoying.

~~~
substack
Sorry about that. We booted up a ton more free servers but the queues are
still rather large. On days when we're not getting a traffic spike you can
usually use the service right away.

~~~
tmzt
hey man awesome the world is seeing all the work and love you guys have put
into this.

------
zalew
waited in the queue, went for a coffee, came back, 'your browsing time is up',
and back in the queue again...

------
LocalPCGuy
I find virtual machines with specific versions of IE installed on each to be
sufficient. Why pay for something that is relatively easy to setup? Especially
easy if you are running Windows 7 Pro with XP mode, but you can download the
VHDs Microsoft provides for other versions/OSes.

------
pavel_lishin
I don't think Browserlink works very well if you have flashblock installed,
and it's very hard to tell (note the telltale F in the upper-right:
<http://i.imgur.com/Sc3Kq.png>)

~~~
pkrumins
We don't use flash anywhere on the site. Surprising that you have the "F" in
the upper-right. I think it's coming from socket.io's flash-sockets but we
don't use those.

------
cleverjake
im rather disappointed they removed the option for older IEs from the free
plan. That is what 95% of my work is.

~~~
jf
What's keeping you from paying for Browserling?

~~~
cleverjake
A combination of things. First - I have IEs in a virtual machine. The things I
use browserling for are for either testing when im on someone else's computer,
or when I am in a rush and want to get a do a quick 'it didn't break' sort of
look. Second, this troubleshooting amounts to roughly 10 minutes a month on
average. The lowest plan is $20 a month. At $2 a minute, id rather open up the
VM. If I could have a prepaid option, I may be more likely.

One thing I actually just discovered is the API access. If they could
highlight this feature and give a few tutorials on how you could write tests
for websites (specifically IE breakage), I would be much more likely to pay
for access to these browsers.

~~~
pkrumins
Thanks for the feedback!

We've been getting a lot of requests for prepaid plans, and we'll now go ahead
and add them.

I'll ping you on Twitter when we've added them!

Also take a look at our other product - Testling: www.testling.com - It's
automated browser testing. It won't detect visual bugs but it's good for
automated js testing in all the browsers.

~~~
cleverjake
yeah, thats the api access I mentioned. It looks phenomenal, but isn't 100%
clear. A couple of practical examples would be suppppper helpful.

thanks again man

------
mappu
IE9 within the IE8 window chrome? Is that normal?

I know you can load mshtml.dll or wherever Trident is kept nowadays into any
IE shell, but the point of a service like this should be for accuracy to the
original (there are a number of minor compatibility issues reported for tools
which use similar workarounds, like IETester, Utilu, ...)

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
What IE8 window chrome?

~~~
mappu
It is indeed the IE9 window chrome, my mistake - those back/forward buttons
threw me for a second.

